# condolences to Tarantula Inc



## KenTheBugGuy (Jun 12, 2011)

Please show your support and condolences to Theresa at TarantulaInc.   Justin passed away this weekend unexpectedly from an asthma attack.  Do what you can to help support them and understand slow responses that might be received during this time.  Justin was a great guy and I will miss seeing him at future shows.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## moose35 (Jun 12, 2011)

sad to hear.
my condolences 



moose


----------



## super-pede (Jun 13, 2011)

that's horrible!
I am very sad to hear that.


----------



## thebugwife (Jun 13, 2011)

Theresa, I was flabbergasted to hear this news from Ken.  My heart goes out to you and your loved ones.  Please, if there is anything Ken and I can do just holler!
Georgi


----------



## RoseT (Jun 13, 2011)

Very sorry to hear!!...My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Arachnopets (Jun 13, 2011)

Our prayers and condolences go out to his family. He will be missed. 

Scott and Debby


----------



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of Theresa's loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Miami Cracker (Jun 13, 2011)

condolences and prayers..........................


----------



## patrick86 (Jun 13, 2011)

Justin passed away last weekend.

I was so looking forward to giving him a hard time about going bald too. 

We miss you buddy. Condolences Theresa and remember we're just a phone call away.


----------



## Unravel (Jun 13, 2011)

Im really sorry to hear this, and i was bugging Theresa at whether she will be at this upcoming show or not. Bah!


----------



## Niloticus (Jun 13, 2011)

*My deepest sorrow goes out to the family and friends.*

Theresa, I would like to express my deepest sorrow and lend my sympathy in your loss and wish you the best of luck in recovering through this tragic event. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Best regards,
Niloticus


----------



## Hatr3d (Jun 13, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CFleming (Jun 13, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. My condolences go out to you and you family.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jun 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## JC50 (Jun 13, 2011)

Theresa.I am sorry for your loss and extend my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Boanerges (Jun 13, 2011)

Very sorry for her loss. Her and her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a small, tightly knit community we have here. Even if I don't know them personally, it is a blow nonetheless when we lose a member of this extended family, particularly someone so respected and well known.

Theresa, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 13, 2011)

My condolences to the families and loved ones affected in this tragedy. You have our families prayers and wishes Theresa.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 13, 2011)

Theresa,

My thoughts and prayers are extended toward you and everyone else that was close to Justin.  Words can't even touch upon what you are feeling an going through, but please know there are a lot of people who wish you and the family the best during these difficult times.

Thoughts and prayers,


----------



## captmarga (Jun 13, 2011)

Theresa - I do not know you personally and I am sorry for that.  I wish to extend my sympathy and support.  My own husband died very suddenly 18 months ago.  It can be very helpful to have someone just to ask the mundane questions to.  I had the support of a wonderful widow to help me, and I am only an email away should you wish to vent, question, or just talk. 

Take time to get your own mind in order, grieve as you need.  Sending you arms of support...

Marga


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 13, 2011)

Very, very sorry for your loss, Theresa.    My thoughts are with you.


----------



## skar (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## brian abrams (Jun 13, 2011)

My condolences as well, Theresa.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jun 13, 2011)

My condolences. Hopefully, he's in a better place.


----------



## dianedfisher (Jun 13, 2011)

I am in utter shock.  I'm so sorry for your loss Theresa.  Justin was so much fun and so full of life.  The spider community lost a true friend.  Cyber hugs and R.I.P. Justin.
Diane


----------



## Maxrpm (Jun 13, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ranchulas (Jun 13, 2011)

You will be in our prayers. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jun 13, 2011)

Justin was a great guy, very smart and always helpful. He will be deeply missed in this community.

My thoughts are with you, Theresa; and with your family at this painful time.


----------



## MarSea222 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Theresa. You two were what I looked forward to seeing at the expo here every time. Justin will be greatly missed. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family during this time.


----------



## andy375hh (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 13, 2011)

I have never had dealing with you or yours but my deepest symphtathy to you, as I am a Minster and I respect your loss. If you wouyld like to talk ever I am here.


----------



## brad and chell (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss! Our hearts go out to you. You will be in our prayers.


----------



## imatroll (Jun 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Organophosphate (Jun 13, 2011)

Horrible! My condolences!


----------



## Lolita (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm so sorry to hear about your loss you and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## GregorSamsa (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You will be in my thoughts <3


----------



## Robin Da Hood (Jun 14, 2011)

You and your family will bi in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hentzi (Jun 14, 2011)

My deepest sympthys to family.

Sleep tight Justin


----------



## reptist (Jun 14, 2011)

This sux bad, sorry Theresa, hang in there,         B.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 14, 2011)

My condolence to you and your family.


----------

